

Can You Crack It? - kingkawn
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/technology/2011/12/can-you-crack-it-uk-agencys-website-seeks-new-spies/

======
kingkawn
Direct link to site if you don't want the backstory:
<http://canyoucrackit.co.uk/>

